# Lets see those pups!!!



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

EVERYONE LOVES PUPPIES!! So lets see all of those little bundles of furry joy!! :gsdsit:


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Is she still considered a bundle of joy at 17wks? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Shes so cute!! and yeah she's still a whole lot of bundle of joy


----------



## ohlins8990 (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's Lloyd

8 weeks









12 weeks









4 months


----------



## JNew828 (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is our new baby, Sophie <3 

[/IMG]


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ohlins- Love the pics of him growing!! Such a cute and great looking dog.

JNew-Sophie looks pretty happy to cuddle. Love those ears!!

Thanks for sharing guys!!! Cant wait to upload pictures of my baby boy that i get at the end of November.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

16 week old Apollo...








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Apollo looks like a pretty happy pup. Love the one half floppy ear.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Breitbach343 said:


> Apollo looks like a pretty happy pup. Love the one half floppy ear.


Thanks! He is a very happy boy  his half floppy ear has flopped completly down  as of yesterday... hoping it goes back up for good after teething. Trying not to worry

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erintaylor1995 (Oct 5, 2013)

My baby Nuk 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Puppy! "Frankie Fortune"


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My little man Gatticus 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/col
View attachment 119794

On his first day home at 13 weeks
View attachment 119802

15 weeks old just being a lazy boy
View attachment 119810

In full play mode
View attachment 119818

And him today and still my cuddle bug


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Jack


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

[/URL]

My two boys

Nitro the GSD from pup till now 
Sinatra Husky


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

5 week old Hunter beast. :3


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Maxie at 15 weeks!!! So much love for this not so little pup!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

zyppi said:


> Jack


So cute!! That color looks great on him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's Mala who just turned 11 weeks old!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

They are all so CUTE! :wub:

Kat


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

*Blast from the past.*

Taken last year. Two fuzzygators.:wub:


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Cant wait for my pup!! 38 days until i get to pick my puppy, get first pick too. then 53 days and my puppy comes home:happyboogie:


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

They are all so cute. Lloyd's 8 week picture is sooo cute! Also love his name!


----------



## ohlins8990 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so glad I took all the pictures when he was that little...growing up so fast!!!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

More puppy pictures... I'm loving them all.. keep them coming!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the sleeping pup pic-sorry just love sleeping puppies-lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JRZ91 said:


> [/URL]
> 
> My two boys
> 
> ...


Love them! And Sinatra couldn't have a better name!


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

First look at the puppies! Can't wait to go and pick out our little pup


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Breitbach343 said:


> First look at the puppies! Can't wait to go and pick out our little pup


That's A WHOLE BUNCH of cuteness right there 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Breitbach343 said:


> First look at the puppies! Can't wait to go and pick out our little pup



Whoa that's a lot of puppies! The litter for my possible puppy is a litter of ten. Is there thirteen in the litter?


----------



## LouisvilleGSD (Oct 6, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

KathrynApril said:


> Whoa that's a lot of puppies! The litter for my possible puppy is a litter of ten. Is there thirteen in the litter?


Yep  13 puppies.


----------



## RosePetals (Sep 29, 2013)

*My little cutie*

uppy:


----------



## Willians2053 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Aria*

Ready for Halloween


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

puppy power


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Willians2053 said:


> Ready for Halloween


Aria is adorable. I have no idea how to keep the picture in the quote...

So is Harper and that little cutie that rosepetals shared.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Bane 

10/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma

3/12/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Love the puppy threads.. Heres a few of my kids from the files.










Weekends where made for monkeying around!











This is my Notty Monkey











This is my Pink











What I was pushed!!












Thats all for now, bye


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Oops sorry about the size.. It wont let me resize them.


----------



## Ravena (May 19, 2013)

Here's my girl:
Day 1:









12weeks:









And 2 weeks ago, 5 1/2 months:


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

My Arya Stark









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Gunner loves to sleep near my head


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Silas taken Sunday @ 8 1/2 weeks


----------



## zack747 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flyfishinwoman (Sep 29, 2013)

My first post here. This is my new pup, Thor vom Ron, he's now 10 weeks old and the going concern!


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Our baby girl. Still working on a name


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

All I have to say is, if Lloyd goes missing, don't look for him at my house.


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Maxx at 8 weeks! 









Maxx at 5 months  the 4 legged love of my life!! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's Mala at 4 1/2 months!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

